# 40HP on a Lowe 1652?



## troutlover (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone
Great sit I have enjoyed all the information shared and I am in the process of ordering my boat and excited to receive it so I can start my build thank you to those who share you have helped me greatly as I have researched for my purchase. I have a question.
The plan is to go with a 1652 MT Lowe and a remote 40 HP Mercury Jet. My concern is will this be enough power for 3, 200lb men in the boat to get up the river. The salesman of course has assured me this is more than enough power........but hes sellin a boat. :wink: 
This boat will be mostly used for fishing on a river. The river is the BOW river in Calgary Alberta Canada. I don't know if anyone can answer this question with the information I have provided. Let me know if you need any more information. Thank you very much for any help.
Regards Jared,


----------



## dhoganjr (Mar 28, 2014)

If you are talking 60/40, it should do well. If its a 40/30 I think it would be underpowered. Since it is new a true 40 jet should be 60 hp at the powerhead.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 28, 2014)

40/30 Yamaha on a 1648 does very good with2 guys
60/40 will do good on 1652 with 3 guys

neither setup is going tobe a racer tho!
40/30 will get 26 to 27mph with 2 guys fishing tackle and heavy chain anchor


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Mar 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346611#p346611 said:


> troutlover » 28 Mar 2014, 12:24[/url]"]Hi Everyone
> Great sit I have enjoyed all the information shared and I am in the process of ordering my boat and excited to receive it so I can start my build thank you to those who share you have helped me greatly as I have researched for my purchase. I have a question.
> The plan is to go with a 1652 MT Lowe and a remote 40 HP Mercury Jet. My concern is will this be enough power for 3, 200lb men in the boat to get up the river. The salesman of course has assured me this is more than enough power........but hes sellin a boat. :wink:
> This boat will be mostly used for fishing on a river. The river is the BOW river in Calgary Alberta Canada. I don't know if anyone can answer this question with the information I have provided. Let me know if you need any more information. Thank you very much for any help.
> Regards Jared,


Keep in mind powered watercraft arent allowed on the river in city limits. I run a 40 on my 18 foot and its enough for 2 but especially in runoff I would recommend a 60 if you are going to have 3 heavier people on board.


----------

